# Today was the day for RAI



## runnergirl

Ok, I made the decision to just do it. I talked to two others and felt better about my situation. I guess I'll never know of PTU would have worked but that's ok. I am on the road to recovery. 
I am home now...the whole process was interesting and weird. I took the pill! Now, I need to be careful for about 3 days and see where this takes me. My mom and husband are joking around saying don't touch that, stay away, blah...
Any tips or precautions I should be aware of?!?!


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Ok, I made the decision to just do it. I talked to two others and felt better about my situation. I guess I'll never know of PTU would have worked but that's ok. I am on the road to recovery.
> I am home now...the whole process was interesting and weird. I took the pill! Now, I need to be careful for about 3 days and see where this takes me. My mom and husband are joking around saying don't touch that, stay away, blah...
> Any tips or precautions I should be aware of?!?!












I am sure they gave you instructions on precautions? No babies, no pregnant women, no pets, no sharing of dishes, utensils or other vessels; double flush commode, stuff like that?

Take it easy and enjoy the "break from life" while you can.!!

Glad you did this because you will be back to running before you know it. Make sure doc gives you the "green light " though!


----------



## runnergirl

Yea, their list of things said 2-3 days. Is that ok? I am being careful. It's funny b/c my hubby and mom are saying things like "don't touch that" and "you shouldn't do that". 
I am happy with my decision. I think it'll be a quicker road hopefully. And I'll never have to feel that bad again!!! 
Do you thing since I am on beta blockers I won't feel the "storm" if I have one?


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Yea, their list of things said 2-3 days. Is that ok? I am being careful. It's funny b/c my hubby and mom are saying things like "don't touch that" and "you shouldn't do that".
> I am happy with my decision. I think it'll be a quicker road hopefully. And I'll never have to feel that bad again!!!
> Do you thing since I am on beta blockers I won't feel the "storm" if I have one?


No, not quite about the beta blockers. If you "dump" you will also feel hot and itchy but hopefully the beta blocker will protect your heart.

72 hours is about right but I would still be cautious around anything having to do w/babies either expecting or born.

Quite frankly, I too was glad to get it over with (RAI.)


----------



## runnergirl

Do you think it's ok that my dog is here? She is in the same room but staying at least 3 feet away. Same with hubby. And of course I am cleaning the toilet and we'll sleep seperate.


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Do you think it's ok that my dog is here? She is in the same room but staying at least 3 feet away. Same with hubby. And of course I am cleaning the toilet and we'll sleep seperate.


As long as you keep the distance and no hugging the dog or the husband. LOL!!


----------



## midgetmaid

Do you know the dose you were given? Was the doc trying to slow down the thyroid or kill it completely?

Try to be very aware of how you are feeling, and if you're worse, call and ask for labs sooner.

I was on a schedule of labs every 4 weeks and went from a totally suppressed TSH to a TSH of 42 in one month.

Renee


----------



## runnergirl

I was given 20 millicuries (sp?). I think the goal was to kill it. My RAIU was 62% so I don't know how they determine what to give you. I go for labs at 4 weeks and then 7 1/2. I am anxious alread for them!
Renee, how has your experience been?
I am a runner and miss that so much. I am wondering when I'll be allowed to get back into that. Also, how long did your meds take to regulate? And, if I may be frank...what was your weight like? I have lost about 10 and am fine wiht gaining that back but fear a big gain. Thanks!


----------



## runnergirl

"already"
I am terrible with not spell checking!!!


----------



## midgetmaid

I was worried about weight gain, also. I am only 4'11" so just a little can make a big difference. I actually had to eat more than I wanted when I first became hypo to maintain normal weight. Now if I watch desserts and other carbs, I don't have a problem. I really feel for those that gain while eating almost nothing.

It's been about 3 years since RAI and I'm not regulated yet. I feel like I'm finally getting close now, though. Almost 4 months after RAI, I started on Levoxyl, had dose increase, and was making improvement when my T3 dropped out of range. My endo added Cytomel, then later, when my TSH was suppressed cut the Levoxyl dose. I went downhill, so she switched me to Armour. The last two labs have shown a suppressed TSH, so she cut my Armour dose, which made me nervous because my T3 has continued to be low in the range. It turns out that she was right. I'm starting to feel better and am even able to walk my dogs each day. My muscle aches and weakness have decreased.

Remember that your experience probably won't be like mine. I have known some people who feel better fairly quickly once they start replacement meds.

Renee


----------



## runnergirl

My neck is sore today, when I touch it. Normal, right!?!?


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> My neck is sore today, when I touch it. Normal, right!?!?


Yes; I would say so but "always always" check w/your doctor on such matters. It is probably dying a painful death but I do think your doc should know.

For me, it was so long ago, I just can't remember if I had pain or not plus I had to have 3 RAI. Mine did not want to give it up!

Then let us know; okay?


----------



## runnergirl

Ok, so this is probably nothing to get excited about. I know have to take things day by day. BUT...last night the hubs and I feel asleep on the couches. The last I took my beta blocker was 6:00 PM. We woke up at 7:30 this am. So...I have a slight headache, not like the ones before, and my heart rate is in normal range for me. No weakness, no shaky hands, etc. YAY!!! Took the meds and we're back to our reg. scheduled day. Not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Ok, so this is probably nothing to get excited about. I know have to take things day by day. BUT...last night the hubs and I feel asleep on the couches. The last I took my beta blocker was 6:00 PM. We woke up at 7:30 this am. So...I have a slight headache, not like the ones before, and my heart rate is in normal range for me. No weakness, no shaky hands, etc. YAY!!! Took the meds and we're back to our reg. scheduled day. Not getting my hopes up yet.


Whoooooooooooooooooooooooohoo!!!

Do the Snoopy!
http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## runnergirl

It's been 1 fulll week! I hope time continues to go by fast! My neck is no longer sore. I have felt really good over the past few days. I am having some new symptoms now, which aren't too bad just kind of annoying.
My skin is SO DRY!!! I mean to the point of when I scratch, I leave marks on my body! Lotion is not working.
I am having LOTS of dreams. They aren't bad, but I remember everything when I wake up.
I am getting pretty tired in the afternoons. My kids at school said, "You look tired!" They never say that!
I am hungry a lot! I am starting to watch calories since I don't really know when I'll start gaining. It's hard when you're hungry though.
Anyway...I go back to the dr. in 3 weeks. Hope this time goes by fast.


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> It's been 1 fulll week! I hope time continues to go by fast! My neck is no longer sore. I have felt really good over the past few days. I am having some new symptoms now, which aren't too bad just kind of annoying.
> My skin is SO DRY!!! I mean to the point of when I scratch, I leave marks on my body! Lotion is not working.
> I am having LOTS of dreams. They aren't bad, but I remember everything when I wake up.
> I am getting pretty tired in the afternoons. My kids at school said, "You look tired!" They never say that!
> I am hungry a lot! I am starting to watch calories since I don't really know when I'll start gaining. It's hard when you're hungry though.
> Anyway...I go back to the dr. in 3 weeks. Hope this time goes by fast.


So good to hear from you!! You sound great except for the skin. I think most of us had that problem after RAI.

How tired are you? Do you think you need to get labs sooner?


----------



## mum2bradley

What did you have to do to prepare for it and did you have it done in your Endo's office?
I am seeing my Endo next week to get the referral to the Nuc Dr for my RAI. I have been battling with this for 6 months now and have had enough. Please keep updating your progress.
Wishing you the best.
Leane.


----------



## Andros

mum2bradley said:


> What did you have to do to prepare for it and did you have it done in your Endo's office?
> I am seeing my Endo next week to get the referral to the Nuc Dr for my RAI. I have been battling with this for 6 months now and have had enough. Please keep updating your progress.
> Wishing you the best.
> Leane.


Leane; you won't regret your decision. Let us know when you are scheduled so we can keep you in out thoughts and prayers.

I am glad you have made up your mind. You can't go on like this. I know I couldn't!


----------



## runnergirl

Ummm, I am not as tired as I have heard you get. I'll see how the days go!  Less than 3 weeks now until I go for my first labs. I really want her to say I can exercise. 
Leane, I didn't have to do anything. I am on a beta blocker so I kept taking that. No food or drink before. I was going back and forth deciding if I should do it. As of this moment, I am glad I did. Mine has only been diagnosed for less than a month. I will keep you up to date!


----------



## runnergirl

I am defeated...not sure if this has anything to do with my RAI, thyroid, or whatever. I had an event at my school tonight. A fellow teacher and I were collecting tickets, standing. I was only up for 30 mins and I stand ALL day (with first graders). I passed out...yep I did! I feel very deflated now. I had such an awesome week...


----------



## Tosca

runnergirl, I'm 3 weeks post RAI and am still on the beta blockers and still losing weight. I feel just fine, though, except for occasional bouts of hand tremors.

I had a 60% uptake in the scan right before my RAI but only got 14 mCi compared to your 20. I went the route of trying to preserve some thyroid function even though my endo says it rarely works out that way. The radiologist thought it was worth a try since I felt strongly that I wanted at least some natural thyroid function. He also told me that the higher your uptake the lower the dose they have to give you to knock out the thyroid since it's all taken up so quickly. (This makes me wonder whether I would have had a faster recovery if I'd opted for treatment 2 years ago when I was first diagnosed and my uptake was 100%. But I opted for meds and really don't regret trying it. )

I think I said this before when you posted about running, but I have never been told to stop exercising as long as I'm taking my beta blockers. So I've been doing it all along, mostly horseback riding which is very aerobic. I think my stamina is down, though, maybe because I've lost muscle. Also, my blood pressure was never elevated, just my heart rate.

On the dog thing, fwiw, my radiologist told me that dogs are not as radiosensitive as humans are so you don't have to take as extreme precautions with them as you would with your human family members. From that I'd guess that 3 feet away from the dog is probably fine.

Good luck to you on the rest of your recovery!


----------



## runnergirl

Tosca,
We do have a lot in common besides the amount of RAI we had. Thank you so much for your response. I am gald you are still feeling better. Not sure if you saw my post about my fainting spell last night. 
I had done some exercise 2 hours prior. My husband thinks that caused it...I really don't know. My energy has felt great, I was so much happier this week b/c I was doing some exercise and feeling so good. Now I am blah...
This am...headache again, shaky hands again (despite having my beta blocker), sweaty palms, and I've gained 2.5 lbs. WOW!!! What's going on now?!?!?!


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Tosca,
> We do have a lot in common besides the amount of RAI we had. Thank you so much for your response. I am gald you are still feeling better. Not sure if you saw my post about my fainting spell last night.
> I had done some exercise 2 hours prior. My husband thinks that caused it...I really don't know. My energy has felt great, I was so much happier this week b/c I was doing some exercise and feeling so good. Now I am blah...
> This am...headache again, shaky hands again (despite having my beta blocker), sweaty palms, and I've gained 2.5 lbs. WOW!!! What's going on now?!?!?!


Oh, boy!! You are pushing too hard here. The body needs to recover. Walking is good and you can work on your pace getting faster and faster as the months go by.

Expect a good 18 months for tip top feel good condition.

Sorry that happened to you. Please slow down. You can still damage your heart.


----------



## Tosca

Sorry about your passing out, runnergirl! That just have been very scary.


----------



## runnergirl

Are you saying no running for 18 months?!?!?! If so, I don't think I can do that!!!!


----------



## runnergirl

I am getting very nervous and anxious and scared...
I am up 2 more pounds today and of course still no exercise!?!?! Could I be going hypo this fast?


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> I am getting very nervous and anxious and scared...
> I am up 2 more pounds today and of course still no exercise!?!?! Could I be going hypo this fast?


You could and it could be water retention also. But, watch your diet like a hawk and if you think you need to get in for labs sooner; do it.

Hugs,


----------



## runnergirl

Feeling better because I went to see my doctor today. She said a lot of what I am feeling is probably anxiety and some depression. She reduced my propranolol to half my dosage in hopes that we can pull off of that soon. She now understands my conflicts and feelings about exercise and how that is causing me to become anxious about weight gain and somewhat depressed. She said I can walk and my heart rate cannot go past 100. I go back in 2 weeks for my first set of labs. Then 3 weeks after that. She said as soon as my numbers start dropping then she'll start meds and I can begin light exercise. That could be in 2 weeks or 3 after that. So I feel better.
I also got copies of my labs. Help me out here...
1st set: free T4 = 4.4 and TSH .006
2nd set on 2/4/11: 
FT4 - 2.93 range should be 0.56-1.61
TSH - <0.01 range should be 0.34-4.82

Can you help me with that?


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Feeling better because I went to see my doctor today. She said a lot of what I am feeling is probably anxiety and some depression. She reduced my propranolol to half my dosage in hopes that we can pull off of that soon. She now understands my conflicts and feelings about exercise and how that is causing me to become anxious about weight gain and somewhat depressed. She said I can walk and my heart rate cannot go past 100. I go back in 2 weeks for my first set of labs. Then 3 weeks after that. She said as soon as my numbers start dropping then she'll start meds and I can begin light exercise. That could be in 2 weeks or 3 after that. So I feel better.
> I also got copies of my labs. Help me out here...
> 1st set: free T4 = 4.4 and TSH .006
> 2nd set on 2/4/11:
> FT4 - 2.93 range should be 0.56-1.61
> TSH - <0.01 range should be 0.34-4.82
> 
> Can you help me with that?


You are still pretty hyper but progress is being made. Do take the doctor's advice; she knows her stuff.

It takes time to heal so try to be patient w/yourself and pamper yourself in the meantime.

You will make a better than ever comeback if you take care of yourself now. I can promise you that.


----------



## runnergirl

Thank you! Those were my first labs before RAI. I can't wait to see what's happening in 2 weeks. Even a small change will make me happy!


----------



## Andros

runnergirl said:


> Thank you! Those were my first labs before RAI. I can't wait to see what's happening in 2 weeks. Even a small change will make me happy!


You will get your change and once again, I hope you share your labs w/us.


----------

